# Benötige dringend eine WAGO 750-652



## Jush (7 Februar 2022)

Servus in die Runde,

bin mir nicht sicher ob Beiträge wie dieser hier fehl am Platz sind, aber ich benötige dringend eine WAGO 750-652 (serielle Schnittstelle).
Ob neu oder gebraucht ist nicht wichtig, der Preis auch nicht. Hauptsache sofort lieferbar.
Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?
Sämtliche Händler (WAGO inklusive) haben mindestens 10 Tage Lieferzeit.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## dingo (7 Februar 2022)

Wir haben eine neue 750-652 in ungeöffneter Verpackung liegen.


----------



## Step7Neuling (7 Februar 2022)

Könnte dir auch eine Anbieten.


----------



## Jush (7 Februar 2022)

"dingo" hat mir schon ein Teil geschickt, danke aber trotzdem!


----------



## Step7Neuling (10 Februar 2022)

Kein Problem.


----------

